# BSIS ACO (Alarm Company Operator license)



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I have been subbing out intrusion systems for years. A lot of times I install the contacts on rough and just give the alarm and monitoring contract away. I have decided to get my ACO so I don't have todo that any more. I have wired up and programed a few intrusion alarms up to a vista 128BPT and it ain't rocket surgery, so why am I giving that away? 

I checked the BSIS website and the process is about the same as for CSLB licenses, my question is about the test. What's the best way to go about preping for it? I looked on line and didn't see the plethora of people peddling prep for that license like I see for all the CSLB classifications.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

No one?


----------

